# Rocketry



## AdvancedAero (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok,
So Here Is My Plan....i Am Going To Take A Port-o-potty And Reinforce It With Aluminum, Attach 7 Ft Rockets To It And Launch It Into The Air.

Anyone Have Any Suggestions Or Comments.
Plus Anyone Know Of A Good Home Made Propellant.
I Plan O Using A Mix Of 
Kno3 (pottasium Nitrate)
Sporitol (natural Sugar)

If Anyone Has Anything I N The World They Want To Say Let Me Know.
Also If You Know A Better Forum For This Topic Anywere Let Me Know, This Was Just The First One I Checked Out.

Thanks
Davis

Advancedaero.webs.com


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Darwin award candidate, and on the radar of several govt agencies.


----------



## AdvancedAero (Jun 18, 2010)

crazy mike said:


> Darwin award candidate, and on the radar of several govt agencies.


THANKS SO MUCH MIKE
HAHA AND I DONT THINK THIS IS DARWIN AWARD AT ALL
THIS IS A COMPLETELY SAFE FUN EXPERIMENT
IF YOU DONT LIKE IT OR DONT HAVE A GOOD REASON WHY NOT TO DONT COMMENT


----------

